# 1.4 million Obama amnesty applicants On Deportation Hit List



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Anyone that says that millions of illegals can not be deported are simply wrong. President Eisenhower and 1,000 border agents sent millions packing back to Mexico in the 50's during operation "*******." Presently 1.4 illegal idiots are primed to hit the road.



> Some 1.4 million illegals who followed President Obama's request to sign up for two controversial amnesty programs could be among the first to face deportation under the new administration.
> 
> The reason: In exchange for getting into the two programs, they handed over their identities, home addresses, and admitted to being in the United States illegally, making them the easiest to find and legally deport.
> 
> "I was surprised anyone would be stupid enough to sign up for DACA (Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals) and DAPA (Deferred Action for Parents of Americans). Yet apparently hundreds of thousands of people did so anyway," said John Miano of the Center for Immigration Studies.


1.4 million Obama amnesty applicants on deportation hit list | Washington Examiner


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

If ALL the Presidents kept up the stellar immigration enforcement since IKE, we would have almost no criminal alien population.

Everyone since have been abject failures to enforce the laws D- and R-.

Bring back enforcing the laws and deporting the criminals. No government bennies, a cell and meals until they are deported.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> The reason: In exchange for getting into the two programs, they handed over their identities, home addresses, and admitted to being in the United States illegally, making them the easiest to find and legally deport.


Oooops...


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Make them pay back all the social security payments they've received also....


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Anyone that says that millions of illegals can not be deported are simply wrong. President Eisenhower and 1,000 border agents sent millions packing back to Mexico in the 50's during operation "*******." Presently 1.4 illegal idiots are primed to hit the road.
> 
> 1.4 million Obama amnesty applicants on deportation hit list | Washington Examiner


The bus companies are going to make a mint in shuttling these folks back to Mexico. Our newest export


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Gohmert: Funds Already Appropriated for Border Wall - 'It's Going to Happen'


Gohmert: Funds Already Appropriated for Border Wall - 'It's Going to Happen' - Breitbart


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I half way expect him to give a pardon to every one "of color" but maybe he'll add all criminal aliens to his "legacy."


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

load them up , ship them back , lock the gate .


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I like "The Wall" idea but a wall isn't going to solve our problem. It's a great symbol and may slow a few of them down but that's about it.

What WILL work is YUGE fines. Fines on any employer that hires illegals. We have an e-verify system in this country and it works. If you fined any employer heavily (and I'm talking outrageous) they would stop hiring illegals and word would get around to businesses that Trump was serious with enforcement. Once the jobs dried up the illegals would self-deport costing us nothing. If there is no work here there is no reason for them to stay.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I like "The Wall" idea but a wall isn't going to solve our problem. It's a great symbol and may slow a few of them down but that's about it.
> 
> What WILL work is YUGE fines. Fines on any employer that hires illegals. We have an e-verify system in this country and it works. If you fined any employer heavily (and I'm talking outrageous) they would stop hiring illegals and word would get around to businesses that Trump was serious with enforcement. Once the jobs dried up the illegals would self-deport costing us nothing. If there is no work here there is no reason for them to stay.


I couldnt agree with you more on this topic. They were able to get here without a free ride they are able to get back to Mexico without a free ride there. The illegal employement of non-elgible workers will not cease until hiring them is too risky and cost prohibitive if caught doing so. Laws only work when the consequence to violating them is too heavy of a price to pay.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Good riddance to them all!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Robie said:


> The reason: In exchange for getting into the two programs, they handed over their identities, home addresses, and admitted to being in the United States illegally, making them the easiest to find and legally deport.
> 
> Oooops...


We are here from the Government....we are here to help, NOT! Ha ha ha ha....when you play stupid games you win stupid prizes!!!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> The bus companies are going to make a mint in shuttling these folks back to Mexico. Our newest export


we have wide open grass strips down the center of the interstates .... they walked in - let them walk out .....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Sasquatch has identified part of the solution of fining people who hire illegals

Along with "The Wall", a physical steel and concrete structure the Border Patrol needs to have the authority to turn all ******** back to Mexico using whatever force is necessary. None of this crap of ******** crossing and claiming whatever just to get on US soil then spitting out a baby. Turn them back before they cross. We have the manpower, we have the technology be it drones or satelites.

Use the NSA and tell those bastards to stop spying on conservative groups and focus on keeping ******* from crossing. Use the money that we would have sent to shithole countrys and tarriff the crap out of Mexico. That will force the US company's who built plants in Mexico to move back to the US.

I could go on and on, but it is do-able.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I once met Louie Ghomert at a charity fund raiser in Dallas. For a politician he's very likable. Seems to be a good egg.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> @Sasquatch has identified part of the solution of fining people who hire illegals
> 
> Along with "The Wall", a physical steel and concrete structure the Border Patrol needs to have the authority to turn all ******** back to Mexico using whatever force is necessary. None of this crap of ******** crossing and claiming whatever just to get on US soil then spitting out a baby. Turn them back before they cross. We have the manpower, we have the technology be it drones or satelites.
> 
> ...


I think financially your on the same page as Trump. 7


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

We don't need a wall for immigration. As stated we need to punish employers for giving jobs to criminal aliens.

We do need a wall to house canals to ship Texas flood waters to CA, for a high speed rail line for goods to bypass our former canal in Panama and now drop in Texas or CA and move in between easily. For a solar system that can replace our dated nuclear power plans, and jobs for inmates that can build it cause they are doing nothing now.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> and jobs for inmates that can build it cause they are doing nothing now.


Sure they are.

They are becoming muslims and are in training...hating ******.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> @Sasquatch has identified part of the solution of fining people who hire illegals
> 
> Along with "The Wall", a physical steel and concrete structure the Border Patrol needs to have the authority to turn all ******** back to Mexico using whatever force is necessary. None of this crap of ******** crossing and claiming whatever just to get on US soil then spitting out a baby. Turn them back before they cross. We have the manpower, we have the technology be it drones or satelites.
> 
> ...


And we have to change the anchor baby thing. Just because you slide across the border in the nick of time to spit out a kid that should not mean citizenship. If the parent isn't a citizen the baby should not be either!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> And we have to change the anchor baby thing. Just because you slide across the border in the nick of time to spit out a kid that should not mean citizenship. If the parent isn't a citizen the baby should not be either!


You are singing to the choir, my friend, . . . if you are talking to me.

The idea of a kid being a full fledged American citizen just simply because his mother dropped her calf on this side of the border is totally rediculous, . . . if not ludicrous.

If the parents (both of them) have valid visas, . . . and are working toward becoming citizens, . . . fine, . . . the kid gets a "temporary" citizenship. IT hinges 100% on the parents, . . . if they don't follow through, . . . the whole bunch of em gets to get back on the bus.

And while I liked Illini Warrior's idea of letting em walk back, . . . I have no qualms whatsoever about firing up the C-130's, . . . giving some of our Air Nat Guard folks some extra training, . . . destination Mexico City. Escorted by F-16's just in case someone wants to take offense to Mexico city becoming a bigger dump than it is by the sudden influx of another couple million illegals.

Then open a couple special prisons, . . . in the desert, . . . pink underwear and all, . . . for any CEO, Personnel Officer, and hiring agent (they all go to jail together) who hire ANY form of illegal alien, . . . at any time, . . . for any reason, . . . anywhere, . . . period.

About the time a couple of Fortune 500 CEO's find out that a year in the desert in pink underwear is how they are going to spend the next 365 days, . . . cell mates with their buddys who facilitated the crime, . . . I got a sneaking hunch that the labor pool for illegals will DRY UP mucho pronto quicko.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

